# Problem with my snowboarding boots



## byebyebyezzz (Feb 11, 2014)

My shoes size is 9 and I used to wear size 10 snowboarding boots before.

Recently, I took people advice and bought a size 9 boots. They fit pretty nicely. However, when I use them for more than 10 mins, I start to feel a lot of tension at the bottom of my feet. It feels like the skins at the bottom of my feet are gonna tear apart. 

Is this normal? or should I get a bigger size?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

byebyebyezzz said:


> My shoes size is 9 and I used to wear size 10 snowboarding boots before.
> 
> Recently, I took people advice and bought a size 9 boots. *They fit pretty nicely. *However, when I use them for more than 10 mins, I start to feel a lot of tension at the bottom of my feet. It feels like the skins at the bottom of my feet are gonna tear apart.
> 
> Is this normal? or should I get a bigger size?


What does it mean "they fit pretty nicely"? If your feet aren't getting squished in the boots, I'd say try some insoles, might help your problem.

I used to feel the soles of my feet go numb after a while (weird feeling, hard to describe). Got new boots and aftermarket insoles recently (Remind) and that all went away...


----------



## byebyebyezzz (Feb 11, 2014)

They're just fit. I'm pretty comfortable walking around with them on. It's not tight. I can still feel a lil gap inside the boots. 

It's just when I ride with them, especially when I tried to do jumps, the bottom of my feet just doesn't feel right. It feels like the muscles at the bottom of my feet are being pull to both side. I never felt anything like that on my size 10 boots


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Just cuz they are size 9 doesn't mean they fit Even if you changed size they could be to small and causing cramping and cutting circulation to your feet causing the tingling, peeling skin feeling. 
Each brand fits and is sized a little different. My sz 10 K2's fit great, I cant even get my foot into a Burton sz 10

Did you buy online or try many brands on at a store then bought from said store?

Did you feel and visually inspect the insoles to make sure there isn't any debris or something stuck on them, IE: sticking your feet


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

byebyebyezzz said:


> They're just fit. I'm pretty comfortable walking around with them on. It's not tight. I can still feel a lil gap inside the boots.
> 
> It's just when I ride with them, especially when I tried to do jumps, the bottom of my feet just doesn't feel right. It feels like the muscles at the bottom of my feet are being pull to both side. I never felt anything like that on my size 10 boots


Your feet are probably swelling, which is normal with bloodflow/activity, but once swollen your boot is too small. 

You can try aftermarket insoles but this does not sound normal.


----------



## byebyebyezzz (Feb 11, 2014)

I was told that snowboard boots have to be tight enough so your heels don't lift up inside the boots. I went to store and tried them. I walk around with them on and they feels very comfortable. It's just when I snowboard >< Especially when I am on my toe edges, it gets worse


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Why don't you get sized for boots??


----------



## byebyebyezzz (Feb 11, 2014)

zk0ot said:


> Why don't you get sized for boots??


I went to store and try them on. I tried size 9 and 9.5. 9 was good. 9.5 is a bit too loose. I was still able to lift my heels up inside the boots.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

byebyebyezzz said:


> I went to store and try them on. I tried size 9 and 9.5. 9 was good. 9.5 is a bit too loose. I was still able to lift my heels up inside the boots.


did you try with proper socks on and properly fastened?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

ksup3erb said:


> Your feet are probably swelling, which is normal with bloodflow/activity, but once swollen your boot is too small.
> 
> You can try aftermarket insoles but this does not sound normal.


Hence why I said "maybe". It definitely sounds like a boot fitting issue.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

what brand of boots are they? like sneakers, some boots are wider than others. maybe you just have narrow feet? or wide feet? you said there's some gap while your foot is in the boot, maybe try a size smaller? when you're walking in them is one thing but when you're riding you're boots are stationary in your bindings and your feet should be stationary inside your boots. it sounds like they're too big to me. try on an 8.5 or try a 9 in a different brand to see if you can figure out what's going on. or like i previously stated, maybe they're just too wide.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get fitted for insoles, put them in your regular shoes to get them broken in and your feet adjusted to them. Then go try on boots but bring your insoles with....take out the shitty stock insoles of the boot ur trying on...put in your own insoles and then go from there. Seriously, good insoles make a world of difference. Also make sure you have proper sb socks...I actually use a thin wicking liner sock and a thin sb smartwool sock...can go all day....sometimes don't even take off my boots to drive 1 hour home.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Impossible for me to clutch with my boots on always need to change to drive to/from the hill.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

byebyebyezzz said:


> I went to store and try them on. I tried size 9 and 9.5. 9 was good. 9.5 is a bit too loose. I was still able to lift my heels up inside the boots.


but.... did you get sized up by a person? that knows how to fit boots?

Or did you just say" i wear size 9 shoes, i should try 9 boots"


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

slyder said:


> Impossible for me to clutch with my boots on always need to change to drive to/from the hill.


I've nothing to add to the OT but when I was 17 I'd often drive my 4 spd manual home from the hill in my boots. The most memorable being <3 hrs in sketch conditions including a super winding downhill stretch.

Now, I'm not entirely down with the idea of driving my 5 spd in boots from one parking lot to the other :laugh: I can do it but I always change out of boots to drive back.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not necessarily a fit issue, it's a result of having a boot that fits. Your arch is not used to actually being cradled in there so instead of sliding around in the boot and being sloppy it's using the muscles the way it should. Basically you're retraining muscles from years of using them wrong. My .02 cents pull the stock insoles out and get something aftermarket that really cradles the arch and gives it support.


----------

